# Mince meat for breakfast?



## H10dst

Read a couple of threads now with people saying they have minced beef for breakfast?? What do you guys have with it and do you have it hot or cold??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

fry up some mince with chopped onion, garlic, ginger and red chilli, then make a big omlette and put the mince in the middle, fold over and enjoy


----------



## biglbs

Afghan said:


> fry up some mince with chopped onion, garlic, ginger and red chilli, then make a big omlette and put the mince in the middle, fold over and enjoy


Turn into burger or kebab by adding egg and blended w/meal pitta bread crumbs/and chopped onion.


----------



## jjcooper

BIGLBS385 said:


> Turn into burger or kebab by adding egg and blended w/meal pitta bread crumbs/and chopped onion.


How a kebab mate, im intrigued eat alot of mince!


----------



## H10dst

Could I cook it tonight then chuck it in my scrambled egg tomorrow morning? Don't have that much time to cook in the mornings.


----------



## biglbs

H10dst said:


> Could I cook it tonight then chuck it in my scrambled egg tomorrow morning? Don't have that much time to cook in the mornings.


Yes


----------



## biglbs

jjcooper said:


> How a kebab mate, im intrigued eat alot of mince!


mince,chopped onion,w/meal breadcrumbs/garlic/ egg----mix to make a ball [email protected] if you want

1/4 tsp garam massala/chilli/ground cumin add to mix

grill/bbq/oven or pan

drizzle olive oil

serve with salad and w/meal pitta/tst

Done enjoy nearly forgot i always cook onion and allow to cool first as its alcalinity is bitter and effects flavour


----------



## miggs

Buggers.. Add a couple of eggs, chopped onion, some oats, chili, sun dried tomatoes a beef cube mustard seeds and chopped parsley and coriander, mix it all together make it into round patties and stick on the George foreman for 10-15 min yummy


----------



## Mighty.Panda

Really theres no reason why you cant/shouldnt have mince for breakfast. Cereals for breakfast, sandwiches for lunch, cooked meal for dinner is just culture and tradition for most of the west it doesnt mean it has to be the norm. I've cooked a pizza for breakfast... And at times when I cant be ****ed to eat much I've had porridge for dinner, if you're happy with it then dont worry about anyone else lol.


----------



## biglbs

Mighty.Panda said:


> Really theres no reason why you cant/shouldnt have mince for breakfast. Cereals for breakfast, sandwiches for lunch, cooked meal for dinner is just culture and tradition for most of the west it doesnt mean it has to be the norm. I've cooked a pizza for breakfast... And at times when I cant be ****ed to eat much I've had porridge for dinner, if you're happy with it then dont worry about anyone else lol.


I have steak for 2nd breaky with wholemeal toast/2 eggs on most days


----------



## GreedyBen

I do if I have time.

Hot pan, 250g of your chosen mince, 5 mins later cgeck in a bowl and eat! Can cook 3 eggs in the pan after and bung on top too!


----------



## Mighty.Panda

BIGLBS385 said:


> I have steak for 2nd breaky with wholemeal toast/2 eggs on most days


See and I bet you love it lol, I've been awake an hour its 3pm not really lunch or brekkie and I've had 4 boiled eggs, pint of milk and a bowl of oats... I dont care about what fits the time of the day I just think damn sh!t I should probaly cram some calories in before tonight.


----------



## biglbs

Mighty.Panda said:


> See and I bet you love it lol, I've been awake an hour its 3pm not really lunch or brekkie and I've had 4 boiled eggs, pint of milk and a bowl of oats... I dont care about what fits the time of the day I just think damn sh!t I should probaly cram some calories in before tonight.


Those were the days,,enjoy and remember life is only as you want it,not what others want it to be!


----------



## Glassback

I've been known to have steak for breakfast - whatever I fancy really.


----------



## biglbs

Glassback said:


> I've been known to have steak for breakfast - whatever I fan
> 
> Always oats/protein/mct for 1st one then steak/eggs yummy! rest of day =chicken/tuna/eggs/chicken/whey/then maybe a steak again b4 bed.- most with one or more of sweet spud/brown pitta or wholemeal tst lastly brown rice option!
> 
> PROTEIN DRINK WITH 100 G PROTEIN/MCT/OATS/PEANUT BUTTER--I LIKE IT THAT WAY.Veg in 2 or more meals/banana x2 and odd bit fruit


----------



## Readyandwaiting

fcuk tht.

Have scrambled eggs on toast.

Mix the eggs with milk and butter then stir vigorously until mixed. Cook until nice and moist. Salt and pepper job done. Eggs will be a better breakfast than mince


----------



## H10dst

Readyandwaiting said:


> fcuk tht.
> 
> Have scrambled eggs on toast.
> 
> Mix the eggs with milk and butter then stir vigorously until mixed. Cook until nice and moist. Salt and pepper job done. Eggs will be a better breakfast than mince


Scrambled Eggs and mince meat!!! Gonna give it a whirl in the morning


----------



## biglbs

Readyandwaiting said:


> fcuk tht.
> 
> Have scrambled eggs on toast.
> 
> Mix the eggs with milk and butter then stir vigorously until mixed. Cook until nice and moist. Salt and pepper job done. Eggs will be a better breakfast than mince


Better then both?Plus some veg like leeks!


----------



## madmuscles

H10dst said:


> Scrambled Eggs and mince meat!!! Gonna give it a whirl in the morning


In a soft white bap with tommy sauce.

^heaven^


----------



## H10dst

madmuscles said:


> In a soft white bap with tommy sauce.
> 
> ^heaven^


Fooking cracking idea. That is my brekkie tomorrow!!


----------



## Milky

Can l ask why you would want mince for breakfast ?

I cant think of a single reason why TBH..


----------



## Readyandwaiting

H10dst said:


> Scrambled Eggs and mince meat!!! Gonna give it a whirl in the morning


noooooooooooo

scrambled eggs ON TOAST LOL


----------



## H10dst

Milky said:


> Can l ask why you would want mince for breakfast ?
> 
> I cant think of a single reason why TBH..


Just so I can cram a few more calories and protein in, not really that good at this bulking game.


----------



## Milky

H10dst said:


> Just so I can cram a few more calories and protein in, not really that good at this bulking game.


Did you not say you struggle for time in the morning tho mate as well ?


----------



## H10dst

Milky said:


> Did you not say you struggle for time in the morning tho mate as well ?


Yeah I have enough time to beam some eggs up in the microwave so I will just lob my mince in to. Ive just cooked the mince so I will just reheat it tomorrow. It will either help me bulk or I will be sh!tting over 9 hedges so it will be a cutting meal instead!!!


----------



## Hendrix

You can do mince with all the seasonings on a GF, dead easy


----------



## Milky

H10dst said:


> Yeah I have enough time to beam some eggs up in the microwave so I will just lob my mince in to. Ive just cooked the mince so I will just reheat it tomorrow. It will either help me bulk or I will be sh!tting over 9 hedges so it will be a cutting meal instead!!!


Yeah this is my fear when re heating stuff..


----------



## DiamondDixie

I feed my dog mince in the morning, He loves it mixed with his dry food and a steamy bowl of tea.


----------



## H10dst

DiamondDixie said:


> I feed my dog mince in the morning, He loves it mixed with his dry food and a steamy bowl of tea.


Is he massive??


----------



## big_skip

I have it everyday at 10.30, been know to have it a weekends first thing with scrambled eggs :thumb:


----------



## Jak3D

mince beef cooked the night before, wake up get from fridge add bbq sauce, consume. it is amazing


----------



## H10dst

big_skip said:


> I have it everyday at 10.30, been know to have it a weekends first thing with scrambled eggs :thumb:


Do you lob it in the raw eggs, stir it and cook?? Or cook the eggs then add the meat after??


----------



## Fatstuff

when im on nights i have a big sunday roast for brekky lol


----------



## DiamondDixie

H10dst said:


> Is he massive??


Lol yeah he's a beast always waiting 2nds. He says he's bulking I just call him fat.


----------



## big_skip

H10dst said:


> Do you lob it in the raw eggs, stir it and cook?? Or cook the eggs then add the meat after??


Brown the mince first with some onions and worcester sauce then add the eggs :thumb:


----------



## Beans

For me the time of day doesn't determin the food I eat. I dont think it makes any difference when you eat what.


----------



## Milky

Beans said:


> For me the time of day doesn't determin the food I eat. I dont think it makes any difference when you eat what.


It does for me, my pallet couldnt handle it in the morning..


----------



## H10dst

Milky said:


> It does for me, my pallet couldnt handle it in the morning..


Will see what happens in the morning!!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Yeah this is my fear when re heating stuff..


Cook once and chill fast,reheat is prob at all'more risk Deadlifting but no shouting!


----------



## biglbs

TheBob said:


> Turkey mince and eggs is ok for my delicate taste buds in the morning


Be more careful with the gobler,holds more bacteria,cold to v hot ok once,done


----------



## biglbs

Jak3D said:


> mince beef cooked the night before, wake up get from fridge add bbq sauce, consume. it is amazing


I do have to say though,if plain mince it cooks near as quick as eggs scrambled,so use two pans?


----------



## clarkey

Milky said:


> Can l ask why you would want mince for breakfast ?
> 
> I cant think of a single reason why TBH..


The guy im working with offseason has me eating extra lean mince or fillet for breakfast with eggwhites and oats, Before I started working with him I was having oats and whey. I have to say red meat for me personally keeps me looking much fuller. When i was having whey/oats etc i felt quite empty and after an hour. Steak/mince for breakfast also works a treat when dieting down and keeps you fuller for longer and something that a quite few competitive bodybuilders follow including Sean Tavernier.


----------



## biglbs

clarkey said:


> The guy im working with offseason has me eating extra lean mince or fillet for breakfast with eggwhites and oats, Before I started working with him I was having oats and whey. I have to say red meat for me personally keeps me looking much fuller. When i was having whey/oats etc i felt quite empty and after an hour. Steak/mince for breakfast also works a treat when dieting down and keeps you fuller for longer and something that a quite few competitive bodybuilders follow including Sean Tavernier.


Great stuff never go without red meat myself,i am a carnivor and i will eat you if you dissagree!


----------



## defdaz

You lot are hardcore!!

I can't do without my bowl of oats, sultanas, protein drink, probiotic yoghurt and banana. Lame!!


----------



## biglbs

defdaz said:


> You lot are hardcore!!
> 
> I can't do without my bowl of oats, sultanas, protein drink, probiotic yoghurt and banana. Lame!!


That's lovely too,but i get up to have that 5 am then rest ,for a steak b4 the day realy starts at 7.30 ish!


----------



## H10dst

Had my brekie this morning, wasn't too bad, didn't really taste of anything to be honest just normal scrambled egg but slightly beefy!!!


----------



## a.notherguy

H10dst said:


> Had my brekie this morning, wasn't too bad, didn't really taste of anything to be honest* just normal scrambled egg but slightly beefy!!*!


thats exactly how my ex used to taste pmsl


----------



## H10dst

TheBob said:


> Ffs ... To say the board don't brainwash you
> 
> I decided to have turkey mince & egg white scramble this morn ... Twas quite nice


Nice one!! Let's get everyone on ukm having mince for breakfast!!!


----------



## H10dst

a.notherguy said:


> thats exactly how my ex used to taste pmsl


Yeah I know.


----------



## Wheyman

I love mince any time of the day. I make arabic Kofta loads, cant get enough! I ate 20 once in Eqgypt on a all inclusive, I ended up bunged up as the misses was the total opposite!


----------



## leeds_01

yeah mince for breakfast is fine -iv eaten lasagne/steak all sorts for breakfast its just another meal

99% of time i have oats, eggs/whole/whites combo, granary bread etc

depends on your goals at the time imo


----------



## H10dst

Steak is an awesome breakfast but mince is a lot cheaper. It's the future!!!


----------



## biglbs

Wheyman said:


> I love mince any time of the day. I make arabic Kofta loads, cant get enough! I ate 20 once in Eqgypt on a all inclusive, I ended up bunged up as the misses was the total opposite!


And now we need to know how please....yummy


----------



## biglbs

H10dst said:


> Steak is an awesome breakfast but mince is a lot cheaper. It's the future!!!


I am lucky enough to be in catering(run cafe)i bought two hole rumps at £4 /kilo on special and cut up into 8 to 11 oz lumps,then froze em !


----------



## H10dst

Had a mince beef omlette this morning. Much nicer than scrambled egg but took a bit longer so made me late for work, I blamed the icy roads!!!


----------

